# Speicherdauer IP Adresse



## Anonymous (30 August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wie lange ist eigentltich aktuell die Speicherdauer der Zuordnung
 Nutzer/IP-Adresse bei den großen Providern Telekom und AOL?

Haben Ermittler überhaupt eine Chance bei Straftaten nach Ablauf dieser Frist die entsprechende Person zu ermitteln?

Gruß
A und T


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 August 2004)

Hallo!

Bei T-Online werden die Daten mindestens zwei Monate zu "Abrechnungszwecken" aufbewahrt, auch die Daten der Flatratekunden übrigends. Vermutlich dürften die Daten eher länger erreichbar sein.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Insider (30 August 2004)

Vom Gesetzgeber sind 90 Tage maximum vorgegeben, danach müssen die "Verbindungsdaten", zu denen IP-Adressen gehören, gelöscht werden.

Beispiel:
T-Com speichert 90 Tage
T-Online 90 Tage und bei bekundetem, berechtigtem Interesse von Strafverfolgern bis zu 180 Tage (wenn die Daten bei 90 Tagen separat gesichert wurden)
Freenet 2 Tage

Das Speichern von IP-Adressen ist eine "Kann"-Bestimmung, i. d. R. zu Abrechnungszwecken aber nie um die Strafverfolgung zu unterstützen. Die Herausgabe der Verbindungsdaten gem. § 111 TKG (vormals § 89/6) ist für die Strafverfolger zumeist kostenpflichtig.


----------

